# [Wet Thumb Forum]-pictures of my tank



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

hi here are some pic feal free to make comments








http://www.ffil.org/modules/mx_album/album_personal.php?user_id=765


----------



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

hi here are some pic feal free to make comments








http://www.ffil.org/modules/mx_album/album_personal.php?user_id=765


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks good...What is on the back glass?

Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------

